# What's This Worth ? What's A Good Price ?



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2016)

Simple answer . How it will influence your life is up to you .

It's worth what you are willing to pay . No more , no less .


----------



## David S (Feb 19, 2016)

Huh?


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 19, 2016)

It's like seeing the rainbow just before the giant duck in the harlequin suit sabotaged the high speed razaphram that decoupled society as a hole. Of course that''s just a WAG. Mike


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm with you, mmcmdl.  Something is worth what you get for it, or what you pay for it, no more than that.  If a sale is not consummated, then the item is essentially worthless as a commodity, at least until something changes to cause transfer of ownership.  If the item is not for sale, or the interested party only wants to kick tires, then the monetary value is merely personal, and putting a price on it is silly and also raises images of Scrooge counting his wealth or a wannabe pulling out his empty pockets.  In a perfect world, when both buyer and seller are happy with the deal beyond the next day, and are happy to meet again, then life is good...


----------



## Dask62 (Feb 19, 2016)

To me worth depends on time to make the cash for it...I guess...or that duck thing fomogo mentioned.


----------



## higgite (Feb 19, 2016)

What's this thread worth?

Tom


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 20, 2016)

This thread is Priceless.
Moral of the story is don't ask someone else what something should be worth to you.  They can't answer that question for you.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Feb 20, 2016)

In answer to this, asked on a firearm forum "What is it worth?"

Whatever you are willing to pay.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 20, 2016)

It cracks me up when I see Craigs list ads with things like "I paid $500 for it" (like that has anything to do with it's value to me) or even better "worth $500 selling for $475".


----------



## planeflyer21 (Feb 20, 2016)

CluelessNewB said:


> It cracks me up when I see Craigs list ads with things like "I paid $500 for it" (like that has anything to do with it's value to me) or even better "worth $500 selling for $475".



My favorites are "The ______ doesn't work right now but I have the part it needs, it's a simple repair."  Ssooo why don't you repair it and then sell it?


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm with bob korves , when everyone walks away happy and would do business again,it's a good deal for both parties.
My pet peeve of for sale ads is,   Perfect condition, like new, just needs this that and the kitchen ect.
Thanks ron


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 20, 2016)

My advice to any and everybody = buy low and sell high!
or  = pay what you want
or = how badly do you want it
or = how badly do you want to get rid of it
or = one man's trash is another man's treasure
or = ask your wife
or =it depends


that'll make him sorry he asked!


----------



## ch2co (Feb 20, 2016)

It doesn't matter what you paid or what its worth, its what the wife will say or do when you bring it home.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 20, 2016)

Come to think of it, David nailed it in post no. 2


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 20, 2016)

CluelessNewB said:


> It cracks me up when I see Craigs list ads with things like "I paid $500 for it" (like that has anything to do with it's value to me) or even better "worth $500 selling for $475".


Yup they are all over CL and eBay, people thinking they're sitting on a small fortune. The item usually sits there for months, till they finally drop it to a realistic price or just give up.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 20, 2016)

The only thing that matters on what's something worth is your happiness. No one and I mean NO ONE has the right to tell you that you paid too much. Many times I have paid more than I should have simply because I wanted it. No single person answering this thread can pass judgement in any way.


----------



## HMF (Feb 20, 2016)

Here is how I look at it...

I have worked my entire life. At age 10, I worked in a factory in Brooklyn (when we still had manufacturing here).
Have worked in my current profession over 28 years. Current job 22 years. 
I'm not an extravagant person. NYC is an expensive place (not worth it, but that's another story).
I try to be frugal and get quality for less.
I've eaten at some expensive restaurants when they had restaurant week. Otherwise not.
I give to charities. I contribute to my church. I don't want anything in return for that. It's my obligation as a Christian.

If I really want something, don't I deserve it?
If I have to pay more for something I really want- so be it.


----------



## silverforgestudio (Feb 20, 2016)

Heard an auctioneer I respect at an estate sale a loooong time ago say something that has stuck in my soul...

"Price-less... Worth-less... Same meaning- different perspective."

Value resides in the item being a "Want" versus a "Need"

All the views are thought provoking- good thread!


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 20, 2016)

ch2co said:


> It doesn't matter what you paid or what its worth, its what the wife will say or do when you bring it home.
> 
> CHuck the grumpy old guy


No wife, no problem...


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 23, 2016)

silverforgestudio said:


> Heard an auctioneer I respect at an estate sale a loooong time ago say something that has stuck in my soul...
> 
> "Price-less... Worth-less... Same meaning- different perspective."
> 
> ...


Henry Kaiser's motto was "Find an need and fill it" it made him rich and Im proud to have worked for him


----------



## ch2co (Feb 23, 2016)

Eugene, what did you do for Kaiser?

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 29, 2016)

I was a millwright, I worked in the Rolling mills and the Open Hearth, spent most of my time in the 86" Hot Strip Mill


----------

